# Plo 7-21



## Toad_Fish (Mar 30, 2009)

Was at PLO at 330pm fished causeway until 8pm 2 small spot. Went to pier and caught 15 jumbo spot 10-12 inches, 18 blue fish biggest was 22 and smallest was 13. Kept my 7 year old busy.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

sweeeeet deal. been waiting for the blues, wonder if they made their way to PAX river.. any thoughts?


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

so the blues r hot at PLO now?

where on the pier did u fish


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

12 inch spot...thats a citation.

send it in to DNR so you can get a certificate!


----------



## fishingfoyellows (Dec 25, 2008)

damn man.. ya beat me.. i got an 11 and a half incher out on skips boat the last time i went out with him..


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

nice catch!!!


----------



## FishFace (Aug 30, 2006)

seems to me the pier at PLO is the place to be. Am I right? Is the causeway nothing but a lost cause? Cuz everytime I go to the causeway, I catch nothing but small ass spot and toadfish.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

It's probably a hit/miss base on the reports here, no such thing as guranteen spot to fish


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

thx for the report. Where on the pier were you? It's always very very crowded (even week days) to get the prime spot on the pier, e.g. corners.


----------



## Toad_Fish (Mar 30, 2009)

the SPOT at plo is the THE POINT.GUY CAME UP 2 THE PIER TODAY IN THE RAIN HAD 7 BLUES OVER 24'' BUT NO SPOT.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

thx.

richardbb85, agreed about hit/miss at PLO... especialy during the summer. In the fall you have better consistency but not now. Thx.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*PLO is dead*

Fished 22nd all day two spot fished untill 12 midnight managed 2 blues 10 inches.The peir is dead.Dont beleave the other post the place is dead.If 10 inche blues get you going thats the place.


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

we fished the peir mon.,tues., wed., and as said before the fishing on the peir is dead .we fished both high tides and in a couple different places o the pier all we caught between us was 16 short flounder 5"-14 ",1 spot about 4",maybe a dozen very small croakers ,1 small skate ,1 little sea bass and thats about it .at this point the peir is pretty much dead . we used bw ,bwfb,squid,cut spot and bunker ,minnows my son netted at the crabbing dock .my son also threw about every lure in the box.all in all we had a good time except for my big long haired self getting stung by a bee and sunburned ,getting cussed at by an elderly oriental gentleman when the wind blew my cast across his line .ive no clue what he was calling me and all i could do was laugh ,the more i laughed the hotter he got .i tried to apologize but he started into a cussing fit that just struck me as funny .


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

PLO is hit or miss at this time. September or early October on a weekday is really the time to fish there. The blues are running as are the yellow bellies. If you bring a kayak you might have a shot at a Spanish Mack or two. If you can climb to the entrance of the channel on the Potomac side when the tide is running, decent size flounder can also be had.


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

isnt the area beyond the fence posted?


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Archer,
I dunno, I went to St. Mary's College and graduated in 2007. They might have fenced it in since, but we used to fish there sometimes when we didn't have a boat. Having a kayak would increase your chances of success at PLO and in St. Mary's county in general a great deal. I would explore and look for places to fish a little off the beaten path, that is where I've found I've had the most luck.


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

A side note, to reach the channel entrance you have to be in pretty good shape to say the least.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

*Plo*

fish from the pier from 8 am to 11:30, Caught 1 12 '' blue, 1 small flounder and 1 skate. The fishng is very slow right now.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i wont fish PLo until late august. either i go to solomons or go on a boat!!!!


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds like SPSP is more productive then PLO now

which is better for me since SPSP is like 30 mins closer


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

archer393 said:


> getting cussed at by an elderly oriental gentleman when the wind blew my cast across his line .ive no clue what he was calling me and all i could do was laugh ,the more i laughed the hotter he got .i tried to apologize but he started into a cussing fit that just struck me as funny .


LOL! what a jackass you cannot be pissed off when lines get crossed like that with the tide being so rough there is nothing you can do


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Yeh you can do something*

Use the proper weight for the tide and wind.At PLO 4-5oz pyramid works every time,But when someone tries to use 1-2 oz out in front thats ridiculous to even try it.Lisson to the guys next to you they will tell you what to use and show them respect by listening


----------



## North58 (Jul 25, 2009)

Questio whats the best ytpe of reel to use convt or spinning?


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

man i was throwing 5 oz but the wind would just take it where it wanted to ,it only happened once ,and he was casting almost diagonal to the bank .but why am i defending my actions to you .and i quess you never ever made a bad throw ?


----------



## North58 (Jul 25, 2009)

so at the plo pier are most people using spinning or cont rigs??


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

i see mostly spinning reels being used .


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

North58 said:


> so at the plo pier are most people using spinning or cont rigs??


spinning


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Almost all spinning*

using conventional at PLO usually doesn't cut it.I mean ive used them sometimes but prefer the spinning.and to the guy that said have i ever made a bad throw for those who know me very very rarely and they know that.You dint have to defend anything,Just some people don't use the proper weight or respect either.Sorry if i offended you


----------

